# Torque specs for wheel bearing hub



## MarcusO (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm repairing my daughter's '91 Sentra after an accident (slid sideways and hit the left rear wheel on a curb...yada yada yada). Anyway, I got a new wheel bearing hub and I need to know the torque specs. Any help is appreciated.

Also, there is no detent cage over the nut on the spindle...only a Cotter pin against a nut. What's up with that? It looks pretty useless as far as keeping the hub in the desired position. Am I missing a cage? We bought the car used.

Mark


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

MarcusO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm repairing my daughter's '91 Sentra after an accident (slid sideways and hit the left rear wheel on a curb...yada yada yada). Anyway, I got a new wheel bearing hub and I need to know the torque specs. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97788

there's no better source of torque specs than the goode ole factory service manual


----------



## MarcusO (Jan 25, 2006)

Petrovich said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97788
> 
> there's no better source of torque specs than the goode ole factory service manual


Many thanks for the redirect. Awesome. Those are HUGE friggin' files 

Mark


----------

